# Mail forwarding



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

OK One more time...what is the best mail forwarding outfit based in the US for those living in the PI with the balance of service and cost.

I want to start while I am in the states so I can have the system done pat.

Thanks

Reba


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I use usglobalmail.com out of Houston and am well satisfied with their service & fee. There are a lot of these type services available in different parts of the country(US).

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I think any of the companies that have been around awhile will be about the same. I have talked to guys that use different companies and we all seem to get about the same services.

There are free levels of service and pay, at most companies. I pay $15 a month. All my mail is automatically scanned in and I get an email telling me there is mail. I could have them email it to me, but would rather just go to their website and download the PDFs I want. They do package forwarding, as well as regular mail. Also, check deposit. I did not think I would need that but have used it a few time already. 

I picked Traveling Mailbox because it has a Dallas, TX address I could use. So my new address is in the same city I was in. I have used them for almost 5 years and have absolutely no problems with them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

A question to the experienced. How reliable is PHLPOST both internal delivery services and items from overseas?
Do things go missing?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

For outgoing from here to the states, I do use PhilPost and have not had a problem. I have my forwarder in the states send mail & packages to me using DHL or FedEx. Quite a few years ago while I was still in the states and my now-wife was in Manila, I sent her a Birthday card which was delivered to her about 2 month late. Now I know that the USPS system handed it over to PhilPost in about 2 days time. I have not had anything coming this way go through them plus I have heard stories even though unsubstanciated of pilfering while in custody of PhilPost. The Delivery person has to collect any Customs Fees which are due on packages as he turns the package over to you.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I use PhilPost all the time with no problems (other than they are slow). Over the years I have had 2 driver's licenses, a couple ATM cards, numerous credit cards etc forwarded to me and nothing lost. Slow... but not lost or opened.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When I met my wife to be it was all by post, no internet. All my mail to her was opened and took a week or two to get the lenght of her road. Anything that the posty couldn't reseal easily went missing, cards and the like. I sent her a cheap camera which was substituted for a cheap local camera. Had to laugh as the camera I had sent was cheaper than the one they delivered.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*PhilPost - My Experience*



bigpearl said:


> A question to the experienced. How reliable is PHLPOST both internal delivery services and items from overseas? Do things go missing? Cheers, Steve.


bigpearl, Before I knew much about postal services in the Ph, I used Philpost to deliver 2 domestic parcels, both to and from the same location at the same time. One arrived on time, the other 3 weeks later. Knowing what I know now, I regard myself as extremely fortunate that both parcels arrived at all. Since then, I used Philpost's EMS Track and Trace Service and also their standard postal service to send documents to the UK. They managed to lose both items and their track and trace was useless.

Even worse as far as I was concerend, their customer service was absolutely dreadful with the result that I would never ever use PhilPost again. Yes, they are cheaper than LBC but LBC have never lost any of my mail and I have used them for both domestic and international mail. Very often it is not until something goes wrong i.e. your mail is missing, that you find out how good or bad an organisation really is. PhilPost failed miserably and I can only describe their track and trace sytem and customer service as shambolic. Of course they get it right sometimes and you may be one of the lucky ones. For me, never again! Good luck.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just saw the last post and remembered about LBC. I made out my Income Tax Document for 2016 and was going to send it. Went into LBC and she started to open it. I asked her what she was doing. She said she had to see the document. I replied "The Hell you have to see it", Grabbed it from her hand and walked out. They have no business in my tax documents. Took it to PhilPost and mailed it for 55 Pesos versa what LBC was going to charge 1500 Pesos.

Fred


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> I use usglobalmail.com out of Houston and am well satisfied with their service & fee. There are a lot of these type services available in different parts of the country(US).
> 
> Fred


I also use USGlobalmail. Great service.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

JRB__NW said:


> I also use USGlobalmail. Great service.


I too use USGlobalMail.com service.

In choosing one, it has to be in a non tax states because that could be your address in the US hence it can be beneficial to you not to pay taxes.

Their mailing in the US service has increased their charges to almost triple!

Do mail with tracking when you send mail though.

2 years for 10 a month plan.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Rebaqshratz said:


> OK One more time...what is the best mail forwarding outfit based in the US for those living in the PI with the balance of service and cost.
> 
> I want to start while I am in the states so I can have the system done pat.
> 
> ...


Regardless of a "Mail" forwarder Your mail will go through Phil Post when it hits PH ,, I had a "MAIL ONLY" forwarder and cancelled it << All my Mail Gets to my place in a Mindanao province ,, It takes a little longer than what you are accustomed to in the states
Getting packages is different ,, You definitely need a "Package" forwarder if you plan on E-Shopping or whatever


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Scott E said:


> Regardless of a "Mail" forwarder Your mail will go through Phil Post when it hits PH ,, I had a "MAIL ONLY" forwarder and cancelled it << All my Mail Gets to my place in a Mindanao province ,, It takes a little longer than what you are accustomed to in the states
> Getting packages is different ,, You definitely need a "Package" forwarder if you plan on E-Shopping or whatever


Not so!! The one I use which is US Global Mail, and I would guess most all reputable forwarders give you options as to how you want your letters or packages to get to you. FedEx & UPS are not much more expensive than USPS and the items are delivered to you without going through PhilPost and their delay. 

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention this. If you elect to have a package delivered to you using the USPS(United States Postal Service), the mail WILL go through the PhilPost system. When it arrives, if a package, then they will only deliver to you a notice to go the the PhilPost office where you will pay the customs fee before it will be released to you. If you elect to have it delivered by UPS or FedEx, then UPS or FedEx acts as the customs and the delivery person will collect the customs fee when they deliver it to you. Usually I receive the packages within a week using the private carrier but the one time I did use USPS&PhilPost it took almost 3 weeks plus I had to go to the PhilPost office to get it. Normal mail(letters, bills & Etc) usually take about 6 days to get here by FedEx or UPS and the carrier will deliver directly to you, whereas with this same type mail through the USPS/PhilPost connection is questionable.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Does anybody still have mail delivered? Surely all bills, bank statements etc are paperless these days........


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Does anybody still have mail delivered? Surely all bills, bank statements etc are paperless these days........


I hear you, most of my mail is digital these days but still 10 to 15 letters a month come to our post box, 6 of these I can get rid of by telling the bank to send electronically and most of the others will be gone when I go,,,,,,,,,, what do you do with ASIC and the ATO etc,,,,,,, more homework but sorted it we will. 
I buy stuff on Ebay often and wonder if I will ever see it once living in PH.
Purchased a battery in PH 6 years ago for a laptop and it never turned up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't get a lot of letter mail anymore, but there are a few things. My retirement statements send me a paper copy. I download the pdf from my mail forwarder and have them shred the original. 

Mostly what I have forwarded in the last year was voter's registration, a driver's license, a couple credit cards, and my insurance card. You need the originals on those.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> I don't get a lot of letter mail anymore, but there are a few things. My retirement statements send me a paper copy. I download the pdf from my mail forwarder and have them shred the original.
> 
> Mostly what I have forwarded in the last year was voter's registration, a driver's license, a couple credit cards, and my insurance card. You need the originals on those.


About the same here. Don't know if this is the case for everyone but SS also sends me a paper statement each year as to what they put into my accounts, they also send a hard copy if there will be any changes for the upcoming year. If & when one files for 13A, the hard copy is necessary to prove income. This same hard copy is necessary when I file a Income Tax Return each year to determine if some parts are eligible or not to be declared as income or exempt. I also receive a paper statement each month from my Pension Fund as to what is deposited to my accounts. Another thing, as there are some firms in the US who will not ship things to the Philippines because of the bad reputation of the mail system, I have anything I purchase in the US sent to Houston and then I can have it forwarded to me with just a couple clicks of the mouse.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> About the same here. Don't know if this is the case for everyone but SS also sends me a paper statement each year as to what they put into my accounts, they also send a hard copy if there will be any changes for the upcoming year. If & when one files for 13A, the hard copy is necessary to prove income. This same hard copy is necessary when I file a Income Tax Return each year to determine if some parts are eligible or not to be declared as income or exempt. I also receive a paper statement each month from my Pension Fund as to what is deposited to my accounts. Another thing, as there are some firms in the US who will not ship things to the Philippines because of the bad reputation of the mail system, I have anything I purchase in the US sent to Houston and then I can have it forwarded to me with just a couple clicks of the mouse.
> 
> Fred


We receive the same forms as well every year. I've found that having any and all mail as well as any small packages sent from the US to the Veterans Of Foreign Wars post (VFW). It is by far the safest way to send and receive mail here. We pay by the year for a PO box at our local VFW and have never had a problem.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> We receive the same forms as well every year. I've found that having any and all mail as well as any small packages sent from the US to the Veterans Of Foreign Wars post (VFW). It is by far the safest way to send and receive mail here. We pay by the year for a PO box at our local VFW and have never had a problem.


That is a very good option if you are somewhat close to a VFW. Probably quite a bit less expensive than using a mail forwarder in the states too. Also that would be verification that you are not physically living in the states as far as Medicare & such are concerned.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is a very good option if you are somewhat close to a VFW. Probably quite a bit less expensive than using a mail forwarder in the states too. Also that would be verification that you are not physically living in the states as far as Medicare & such are concerned.
> 
> Fred


Exactly Right Fred,

We have to travel about 10 or 12 km to the VFW to pick up mail. Fortunately we get very little of it and my two girls as well as my wife are authorized to pick up mail there. Comes in handy and I think the box is only about P1,400 per year. Not bad really and if I'm the one that goes it's a darned good place for get something to eat.


----------

